# Mike Brown on the hot seat.



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @AlexKennedyNBA: Will the Lakers make a coaching change? “Jerry Sloan to L.A. by December 1,” one league source predicted. http://t.co/8rNpCUzx


...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He doesn't deserve an NBA coaching job. Let alone a team as prominent as the Lakers.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He sucks but is he really worse than Scott Brooks or Spo? He's definitely at least better than Vinny Del *****. Coaching just isn't as big of a factor in the NBA as it is in other sports.

That being said I would welcome a coaching change with open arms if we find a suitable candidate.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Luke said:


> He sucks but is he really worse than *Scott Brooks or Spo*? He's definitely at least better than Vinny Del *****. Coaching just isn't as big of a factor in the NBA as it is in other sports.
> 
> That being said I would welcome a coaching change with open arms if we find a suitable candidate.


:fail::cosby::stephena::wademad:

I'm not sure which one is the best, but they all apply.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Bring back Brian Shaw?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I wouldn't fire Brown mid season unless they can get Sloan or Phil to come out of retirement


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Mr. Hobbes said:


> :fail::cosby::stephena::wademad:
> 
> I'm not sure which one is the best, but they all apply.


They're both bad coaches.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey Luke, what did the five fingers say to the face?










If the Lakers left the HC position vacant, they'd get the same results. They can't even run a pick and roll right.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Has Scott Brooks ever been to the finals with Boobie Gibson as his second best player? What has Spo done with a big man rotation of Big Z, Andy V, and ancient Shaq? Because Mike Brown coached them to 60 wins. Again, Mike Brown is a really bad coach, but he's not clearly worse than either of those guys.

Aside from posting gifs can you actually tell me *why* those guys are better coaches?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

R-Star said:


> He doesn't deserve an NBA coaching job. Let alone a team as prominent as the Lakers.


Seriously. People need to realize that Lebron lead the team to the finals despite Brown. I would be surprised if Sloan went to the Lakers. I think the right play would be dantoni though.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Bring back Brian Shaw?


Of course, Shaw is the obvious choice. Rambis would work, too....


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Luke said:


> Has Scott Brooks ever been to the finals with Boobie Gibson as his second best player? What has Spo done with a big man rotation of Big Z, Andy V, and ancient Shaq? Because Mike Brown coached them to 60 wins. Again, Mike Brown is a really bad coach, but he's not clearly worse than either of those guys.
> 
> Aside from posting gifs can you actually tell me *why* those guys are better coaches?


lol


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Seriously, what the hell did these guys do over training camp?

Like 2 weeks of poorly run suicides?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

They spent training camp playing videogames in the locker room.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

At this point Jerry Sloan is starting to look very good. At least I know he'd bitch slap the players for playing with the effort they did tonight.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Mr. Hobbes said:


> Hi


No kidding. 

He'd coach circles around Mike Brown. Too bad Dwight is in LA.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

R-Star said:


> No kidding.
> 
> He'd coach circles around Mike Brown. Too bad Dwight is in LA.


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2012/11/7/3613558/svg-i-could-coach-dwight-again

Everyone wants this job.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Mr. Hobbes said:


> Hi


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Welcome to the dark side Sancho :devil2:

Obviously VanGundy cant work out unless D12 and VanGundy have a serious hash out. seriously doubt it.

I would take Sloan as coach in a hot second. He is my first option of the options currently available....Unless Phil wants to come back as the savior...which I doubt...

Rambis 2nd
Shaw 3rd (isnt he with Indy still?)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hyperion said:


> Seriously. People need to realize that Lebron lead the team to the finals despite Brown.


yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes....and a historically crappy eastern conference at the time


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Nate McMillan! The Sonic fan has got to vouch for him. No other coach has ever brought the best out of Jerome James.

XD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn, I thought I'd have the honor of being the first to bring up Nate. He's the obvious choice. D'Antoni doesn't coach D, which is a major weakness for this squad.

And as much as we've complained about Spo from time to time in Heat land, he's definitely a good coach. What he did with Wade and the Titos his first two years proved that. I'm not sure Brown's run with near-peaking LeBron proves much. That said, while he may not be as bad as a VDN, he's clearly not the right fit for this team. That may have just as much, if not more, to do with personality than X's and O's. He was a bad fit for Kobe from the get-go; hence the whole, "Did you call him?" controversy when he was signed.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Glad to see a supporter for McMillan. I've always been a fan. His philo is give 110% effort on defense, and do your thing on offense. 

When you have this much talent, that's perfect.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

D'Antoni doesn't coach defense.... Are you getting your coaching scouting from Amare? The Suns were top third in the league in defensive rating during his tenure despite amare never raising his arms above his head on defense.... Ever


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Welcome to the dark side Sancho :devil2:
> 
> Obviously VanGundy cant work out unless D12 and VanGundy have a serious hash out. seriously doubt it.
> 
> ...


I'm not all the way there yet. If this were Star Wars, I'm just killing a few Tusken Raiders by light saber right now...



But I'll be Force choking mother****ers soon if shit doesn't change.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

D'Antoni seems like the most obvious coach to me. He might even get Nate to sign on as his defensive coordinator. Best of both worlds?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://m.espn.go.com/wireless/story?storyId=8605737&city=losangeles



> Jim Buss confident in Mike Brown
> Ramona Shelburne
> 
> ESPNLosAngeles.com | November 8, 2012
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That seat Mike Brown is on is about to catch fire.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That would be ideal.

Edit: to what RWE said, not the article.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/FIRE-mike-brown/384631088282192?notif_t=page_new_likes


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Bring back Brian Shaw?


For the love of God please don't steal Brian Shaw from us. I'm wanting the Pacers to dump Vogel and put Shaw in our head coaching seat.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

My list order of Best Coaches:

1. Nate McMillan (Absolute best choice. Our main problem is effort and he's the best)

2. Jerry Sloan (He would be No.1 but his age does concern me. Best at coaching effort too.)

3. Phil Jackson (I doubt he's ever going to come back, though, - too expensive )

4. Brian Shaw (He will have the respect from Kobe, but he's still inexperienced)

5.[Tie] Mike D'Antoni (He will bring the best out of Nash. Also, Kobe likes him, but the D won't be too good)

5.[Tie] Stan Van Gundy (If Him and Howard make amends, he will bring the best out of Howard)

6. Kurt Rambis (He's...OK, Still better than coach Brown )


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Welcome to the dark side Sancho :devil2:
> 
> Obviously VanGundy cant work out unless D12 and VanGundy have a serious hash out. seriously doubt it.
> 
> ...


Rambis is a solid second choice. Last time we fired our coach and hired Rambis midseason we had great results.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I am a little worried about getting rid of Brown. I need to know who is going to replace him first. If it was PJ I would say do it no question. But a guy like Rambis? I'm not sure that is going to make a positive difference.

I do worry about Brown playing the starters too many minutes though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> For the love of God please don't steal Brian Shaw from us. I'm wanting the Pacers to dump Vogel and put Shaw in our head coaching seat.


Hey look! A fan of a team that doesn't like his coach!

If you were to ask 90% of NBA fans they would tell you their coach sucks. Like in 2004 when people on this very site were happy to see Phil not return, then complained about Rudy T's offense, then complained that Frank Hamblin was clueless. Grass is always greener on the other side.

I promise you Gonzo was probably very happy when they fired Jim O'brien.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Hey look! A fan of a team that doesn't like his coach!
> 
> If you were to ask 90% of NBA fans they would tell you their coach sucks. Like in 2004 when people on this very site were happy to see Phil not return, then complained about Rudy T's offense, then complained that Frank Hamblin was clueless. Grass is always greener on the other side.
> 
> I promise you Gonzo was probably very happy when they fired Jim O'brien.


Of course I was happy when we fired Jim O'Brien, we sucked and needed a change. It was obvious that his system didn't work in Indiana and players didn't like him. You would know that he was a big part of the problem if you had watched us consistently that season.

As far as Vogel, I like the guy, but I don't think he's a quality head coach. He was a perfect interim coach for the team and did a good job but when he comes out publicly and says he needs to make the offensive system easier? Yikes. So much for training camp and preseason. I think it's pretty obvious why I would want Shaw over Vogel, considering Shaw learned from the Zen Master himself and Vogel learned from O'Brien. Zen Master or O'Brien, take your pick.

And thanks for using me as an example for your sarcasm, but my gripes are warranted.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Of course I was happy when we fired Jim O'Brien, we sucked and needed a change. It was obvious that his system didn't work in Indiana and players didn't like him. You would know that he was a big part of the problem if you had watched us consistently that season.
> 
> As far as Vogel, I like the guy, but I don't think he's a quality head coach. He was a perfect interim coach for the team and did a good job but when he comes out publicly and says he needs to make the offensive system easier? Yikes. So much for training camp and preseason. I think it's pretty obvious why I would want Shaw over Vogel, considering Shaw learned from the Zen Master himself and Vogel learned from O'Brien. Zen Master or O'Brien, take your pick.
> 
> And thanks for using me as an example for your sarcasm, but my gripes are warranted.


I wasn't doing it to call you out, because I know most Pacer fans share your same views.

Just like most Heat fans swore they would never win a ring with Spoelstra.

Just like most Laker fans hate Brown, and would hate whoever would replace him.

The only people that suck worst than your favorite teams head coach is the refs.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I wasn't doing it to call you out, because I know most Pacer fans share your same views.
> 
> Just like most Heat fans swore they would never win a ring with Spoelstra.
> 
> ...


Pacers fans on this site don't blame the refs like some Laker fans have been doing already this season.


As far as Vogel, in some aspects he's a great coach. He's a great motivator, the guys like him, they seem to have a tough defensive grit under him as well. 
On the flip side, all last playoffs you would see us go out to a nice lead in the first quarter, and every single time as soon as his stopwatch went off, boom, in goes Hansbrough and Amundson. Not for a couple minutes for Hibbert and West to catch their breath, no. Most of the time it was for about 10 minutes before West would come back in, and longer for Hibbert. Every single time we would see the lead blown, and when the starting bigs got back in we'd have a huge deficit to chip away at.

He plays to a very rigid rotation no matter what, which during the playoffs is absolutely mind boggling. 

If he learns to change that I'm happy with him staying. If I see the same thing these playoffs I'll be calling for his head.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Which Lakers fans have been blaming the refs for any losses?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Which Lakers fans have been blaming the refs for any losses?


http://www.basketballforum.com/los-...akers-0-1-portland-trail-blazers-0-0-a-3.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotcha; yeah, there were bad calls in that game but the refs have been the least of our problems.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Gotcha; yeah, there were bad calls in that game but the refs have been the least of our problems.


Agreed. Some people always blame the refs when things go bad. Bottom line is bad reffing happens to every team. Its just something you have to power through, not point at.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

What record do they have to sink to before Brown gets fired? 1-10?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> What record do they have to sink to before Brown gets fired? 1-10?


IMO, they would have to be under .500 still a month from now before they would fire him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://m.espn.go.com/wireless/story?storyId=8610263&city=losangeles



> Lakers' Mike Brown on hot seat
> 
> An unsuccessful homestand for the Los Angeles Lakers, as they settle into Staples Center for the next six games, would put the job of Lakers coach Mike Brown in immediate jeopardy, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> ...


They're saying this six game homestand will be looked at very closely by management.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/gameo...wns-son-receiving-threats-on-twitter/1694401/

This isn't why I think twitter is dumb. It's why I think that people on twitter are idiots.



> The son of Los Angeles Lakers coach Mike Brown has received death threats on Twitter in the wake of the team's 1-4 start to the 2012 season, according to the _Orange County Register_. Elijah Brown, a high school basketball player at Los Angeles powerhouse Mater Dei, has been the focus of misplaced vitriol from a bullying segment of the Lakers fan base.
> "UR dad is the dumbest dude" and "does your grandma regret having your dad" are two of the messages we can print. There have been much worse.
> "That's the tough part about this business," Mike Brown said to reporters on Thursday when he was told about the threats, apparently for the first time. "To go after somebody's family or something like that is, in my opinion, just ridiculous. It's stupid, crazy, whatever you want to call it."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Some fans are so ****ing over the top stupid, it's unbelievable.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

That is so dumb. But that is why there is a block feature on twitter


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This guy was interviewed sitting on a hot seat.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> ‏@WojYahooNBA
> As USA Today first reported, Mike Brown has been fired as Lakers coach.


...


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

Well damn. Looks like they just fired Mike Brown. Breaking news on ESPN as we speak.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Excellent news. He was a terrible coach that the players didn't respect. Now they can bring in someone good and light a fire under these pre-madonnas asses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @WojYahooNBA
> As Lakers ownership has been considering firing of Brown, Mike D'Antoni has been a prominent name discussed as replacement, sources tell Y!


...


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Any idea if they have someone lined up already? Getting fired 24 hours after a public show of support--however phony it may be--from management and the players, 5 games into the season, is pretty unexpected unless something happened over that time.

... Has anyone other than his agent confirmed this?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They did him a favor really. He is going to get his money and it isn't like he was going to keep the job. So far that team doesn't seem to be playing hard though and you can't fire all of them for it.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Motivation is what a coach should be bringing. If your coach isnt getting the best effort from his guys, something needs to change.


----------

